# Une seule ligne de sous-titres sur Apple TV 2



## snoozriton (25 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je vous explique mon problème.
J'ai ré-encodé un téléfilm au format mkv à l'aide de Handbrake.
J'ai choisi le réglage Apple TV 2 de Handbrake qui fait tout tout seul et très bien.
Il m'a donc ré-encodé mon film en m4v et j'ai ma piste de sous-titres en français.
Si je lance le film depuis iTunes, j'ai bien les sous-titres qui apparaissent lorsque je les rajoute et lorsqu'il y a plusieurs lignes de sous-titres, elles apparaissent bien.
Mais sur l'Apple TV 2, le bandeau de sous-titre semble assez large mais je n'ai qu'une ligne de sous-titres qui apparait ! Ce n'est pas un problème de TV, j'ai essayé avec différents zooms au cas où...
Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà eu le problème ?
C'est le premier film que je ré-encode avec des sous-titres pour le passer sur l'Apple TV 2 donc il y a peut-être quelque chose que je ne fais pas bien.
Merci d'avance pour toute aide.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Février 2011)

A tout hasard, tu as réglé correctement la résolution de ta TV dans l'AppleTV (menu réglages, enfin dans l'ATV1, ça doit pas être trop différent dans l'ATV 2)...
Sinon, faut peut-être fouiller dans Handbrake et voir si on ne peut pas régler quelque chose en ce qui concerne les sous-titre...


----------



## snoozriton (25 Février 2011)

Il n'y a aucun réglage concernant la TV dans le menu réglages.
J'ai l'image en entier. La bande pour les sous-titres semble en entière également mais n'affiche qu'une seule ligne sur l'Apple TV.


----------



## snoozriton (9 Mars 2011)

Et bien vous savez quoi ???
La mise à jour de l'Apple TV2 en iOS 4.3 a résolu le problème !
C'était donc bien un problème de l'Apple TV2 et non de mon encodage.
Je suis super content, parce que ça commençait à me donner mal au crâne ces minuscules sous-titres.


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Mars 2011)

Oui, il y a pas mal de fils où cette mise à jour a corrigé pas mal de bugs...
Dommage qu'Apple ne communique pas un peu plus à propos de ces corrections.
Mais y a MacGé/iGé...


----------



## thefutureismylife (25 Avril 2011)

Hello snoozriton,

tu peux m'expliquer comment tu fais. Ton MKV tu l'obtiens à partir d'un DVD ?
Ton fichier vidéo final pour Apple TV au format m4v, contient bien une VO et VF et sous titres désactivables ?

Merci


----------



## snoozriton (25 Avril 2011)

Petite précision depuis...
Avant j'utilisais Handbrake mais depuis je suis tombé sur d'autres fichiers MKV en HD pour lesquelles j'ai eu des soucis de sous-titres qui n'apparaissaient que sur une ligne. 
Depuis, j'ai telecharge iVI application disponible sur le Mac App Store. 
Je ne sais plus à combien mais elle n'était pas chère et depuis je n'ai plus aucun souci de sous-titres. 
Et les fichiers m4v que j'obtiens il y a bien les langues et sous-titres séparés. 
Libre à toi donc de les activer ou non sur l'AppleTV. 
Que du bonheur maintenant.


----------



## thefutureismylife (25 Avril 2011)

Effectivement sur le papier cette application laisse rêveur. 2,99.
La recherche des données relatives aux films (affiche, résumé etc ...) marche-t-elle bien ?


----------



## snoozriton (25 Avril 2011)

Ah oui j'allais oublier cette fonctionnalité !
Ça marche super bien. 
Maintenant j'ai les jaquettes des films et les résumés...
Il faut juste renommer le nom du fichier pour que le film puisse être retrouvé. 
Je ne me souvenais plus du prix mais moins de
3 ça vaut le coup. 
Je n'utilise plus que celui-là.


----------



## keyser34 (16 Août 2011)

Moi aussi, j'avais qu'une seule ligne de sous-titres en convertissant la série Breaking Bad mkv avec Handbrake (même avec la dernière mise à jour). J'ai testé iVI et ça a résolu le problème.

Mais maintenant, j'ai un autre problème, avec la série Dexter. Je convertit avec iVI, quand je lis  sur iTunes, aucun problème, je peux activer ou désactiver les sous-titres. Mais quand je lis avec l'apple TV 2, je ne peux pas activer les sous-titres. J'ai essayé de maintenir appuyé le bouton lecture, ça ne fait rien.


----------



## endavent (18 Août 2011)

Handbrake, iVI, et autres convertisseurs.

Pour avoir testé le premier et d'autres du style Iskysoft .... j'avoue ne pas être satisfait de cette solution, car la qualité du fichier produit n'est pas très bonne lorsqu'on part d'un DIVX format CD 700 Mo à la base (qui elle peut être tout à fait correcte si elle est bien encodée sur un écran plat un peu ancien).

Est-ce qu'iVI se démarque du lot ? Ou partez-vous de fichiers de meilleur qualité (> 700 Mo) ? Je n'ai quasiment pas de MKV : est-ce que ce format est moins agressif que le DIVX ?

Merci par avance pour vos avis


----------

